# Panasonic S1/S1R Specs and Pricing



## bokehmon22 (Jan 31, 2019)

*Panasonic Lumix S1*

24.2 MP full frame sensor
Maximum standard ISO 51,200
It can create 96 million pixels (12,000 x 8,000) images using high-resolution mode
Size: 148.9 x 110.0 x 96.7 mm
Weight: 899 g
Overseas price: body only is £1,999, lens kit is £2,999
*

 

 

*
*Panasonic Lumix S1R*

47.3MP full frame sensor (no low pass filter)
5-axis hand vibration reduction within the body with 5.5 stops
Dual IS 2 with 6 stops
4K 60p / 50p video
Sequential shooting performance: 9 frames / second (AFS), 6 frames / second (AFC)
6K photo at 30 frames per second and 4K photo mode at 60 frames / sec
5.76 million dot EVF
The finder magnification can be adjusted from 0.78 times to 0.74 times or 0.7 times
Movable rear liquid crystal with 2.1 million dots
Dustproof · Drip-proof · Low temperature-10 °
Picture of 187 million pixels (16,736 x 11, 168) can be created using high resolution mode
Advanced Artificial Intelligence Technology Detecting Humans, Cats, Dogs and Birds
Size: 148.9 x 110.0 x 96.7 mm
Weight: 898 g
Overseas price: body only is £3, 399, lens kit is £4,199
UK has 20% VAT


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2019)

Cat detection! I need one!


----------



## Aglet (Jan 31, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Cat detection! I need one!


you have a cat.
you don't need this. 
Much like I don't need a stud-finder.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 31, 2019)

but does it have global-shutter?.. 
cuz if it doesn't..
it's still compromised.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 1, 2019)

PhotoRumors posted a PDF with full specs which look plausible.

a few things I noted:
- a max flash sync shutter speed of 1/320s?..
- a large 3+ Ah battery but low expected shot count of ~360 unless using low power mode EVF mode to get over 1100
- 400k shutter life
- highly programmable function buttons
- 5.7M dot EVF
- video bit-rate may be a little lower than hoped?..
- 16736 x 11168 pixel hi-rez mode = 180+ MP to choke your post-processing flow! 
- QXD + SD card slots
- 5 axis IBIS with 5.5 EV effectiveness + dual IS ability to 6 EV
- buffer depth may be a bit low at 40 raw, 35 if raw + jpg

plenty of other functions and features one would expect on a modern mid to high end camera body.

I'll have to wait to see how it feels in my hand... and how much it will unbalance my bank account in cdn$


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks good. A photo is not always the best to judge from but the ergonomics look ok as well. Certainly better than the Sony.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2019)

I have asked in another thread but with no response; How do people find in general the Panasonic DFD focussing? Any first hand experience reports would be helpful.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 1, 2019)

Not that forums are in any way reliable, but you might check out the Panasonic or earlier 4/3rds forums. My recollection is that the AF capability is the most complained about weakness of the Panasonic cameras. Again, only if you trust forum comments (and I wouldn't).

Certainly there must be some reliable photographers who have reviewed earlier Panasonics...maybe??


----------



## Aglet (Feb 2, 2019)

I may be wrong, but I have a vague memory, because I don't care about video, that THE CAMERA STORE video reviews, back before the 2 guys moved to work for dpreview, _may_ have put out a video review of a Pany product which may have included DofD feature evaluation.
I had a quick look but didn't find it. You'd have to check their old youtube videos.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the+camera+store+tv


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2019)

There are several reviews praising the DFD in the G9, including nature photography. Here is a more objective comparison of a variety of cameras for birds in flight. The Panasonic G9 is not that good for BIF https://mirrorlesscomparison.com/best/mirrorless-cameras-for-wildlife-and-bird-photography/but seems fine elsewhere.
The same is also in here but with some caveats https://www.irelandswildlife.com/panasonic-lumix-g9-for-wildlife-photography/


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Initial reviews with beta firmware are showing pretty good results at higher ISO. It's definitely an interesting camera...ergonomics are being praised, and autofocus usage for portraits and landscapes is also getting decent reviews. Looks like face and eye detection is about where Canon is.


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 26, 2019)

I asked the Panasonic folk about their Professional Services program with these coming out. Needless to say, their program is in its infancy, but I was not pleased/impressed with what they told me. Panasonic only has "Platinum" level right now - fine, that's what I've got with CPS. BUT, to qualify for Platinum, you MUST HAVE 2 pro-level bodies (m43 or FF), and at least 4 pro-level lenses. If you want to go FF only, there are only 3 lenses available from Panasonic! That means that you can't qualify for Professional Services from Panasonic until they release another lens...and that's an unknown!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2019)

epiieq1 said:


> I asked the Panasonic folk about their Professional Services program with these coming out. Needless to say, their program is in its infancy, but I was not pleased/impressed with what they told me. Panasonic only has "Platinum" level right now - fine, that's what I've got with CPS. BUT, to qualify for Platinum, you MUST HAVE 2 pro-level bodies (m43 or FF), and at least 4 pro-level lenses. If you want to go FF only, there are only 3 lenses available from Panasonic! That means that you can't qualify for Professional Services from Panasonic until they release another lens...and that's an unknown!


You could get two copies of the same lens


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 29, 2019)

If I go that route, I'll get a G9 and a couple of lenses (for a small travel setup). I just sent back my EOS R rental, have a Sony rental arriving next week, and then 2 weeks after that the S1R arrives for a week.


----------

